# [Israeli NR] Maor Youavian 12.79 3x3 average and 11.63 single



## Mayorkaman (Aug 4, 2011)

Last Saturday Maor Youavian (me) broke the Israeli record for 3x3,single and average, at the Barcelona Open 2011
Average: 12.79




Single:11.63




Also I broke\set 12 more Israeli records
Official results:http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BarcelonaSummerOpen2011


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 4, 2011)

take out the /watch?v=


----------



## choza244 (Aug 4, 2011)

nice man, what happened with the first solve? you were nervous?


----------



## y235 (Aug 4, 2011)

כל הכבוד על השיאים!
(זה ירון)


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 4, 2011)

color neutrality!


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 5, 2011)

good job.......


----------



## Mayorkaman (Aug 5, 2011)

choza244 said:


> nice man, what happened with the first solve? you were nervous?


 
Failed the cross...
Kind of gave up


----------

